# Recruiting Pastry chef & Baristas



## AlDana

Hello

I am currently recruiting *P**astry chefs* and *Baristas* for my new cafe in Doha, Qatar

Position: Barista 2000-2500 QR (According to Experience)
Experience: With (Latte Art & Specialty Coffee )
Job Location: Doha, Qatar
Preferred Nationality: Any 
Transportation: Yes
Accommodation: Yes
Mail: [email protected]

Position: Pastry chef 2500-3500 QR (According to Experience)
Experience: With (Different types of pancakes)
Job Location: Doha, Qatar
Preferred Nationality: Any 
Transportation: Yes
Accommodation: Yes
Mail: [email protected]


----------

